# Can I use a DVD recorder with my Direct tv receiver?



## Rambo2810 (Feb 26, 2004)

HI, I have a Directv H20 receiver( dvr built into it) Can I transfer shows that are saved on that receiver to a stand alone DVD recorder? Thank you for any help


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, you can. Note that you have the HR20 - the H20 has no DVR. Just connect the DVD recorder to the composite or S-Video and analog audio outputs of the HR20, press record on your DVD recorder and play the show on the HR20. Stop the DVD recorder at the end.

Note that you'll get standard-def only, even if you are playing an HD show.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

You might also read in the actual forum for that non-Tivo product... start here

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## rtkville (Feb 10, 2008)

stevel said:


> Yes, you can. Note that you have the HR20 - the H20 has no DVR. Just connect the DVD recorder to the composite or S-Video and analog audio outputs of the HR20, press record on your DVD recorder and play the show on the HR20. Stop the DVD recorder at the end.
> 
> Note that you'll get standard-def only, even if you are playing an HD show.


I have a Direct TV R10 and need to transfer hopefully not to VCR but computer / DVD.

Thanks


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

If you have unsoldered/resoldered a new prom chip, and hacked your R10, you may copy the MPEG files from the R10 to a computer

Otherwise, see the advice in message #2


----------



## rtkville (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank-you John. I'll give the #2 method a try.
Thanks again for your response.
Richard


----------

